# Where to go elk hunting.



## luckdog257 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am thinking about going elk hunting. I was wondering where would be a good state to go to? I would like to use a guide for the first time but am not appossed to a non guided hunt. I was thinking about rifle hunting. If anyone can point me in a good direction it would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Colorado has over the counter bull elk tags for second and third season for rifle, along with overt the counter either sex tags for archery season. Also has the highest population of elk in the US I do believe.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/ElkHuntingUniversity/Pages/ElkUniversity2011.aspx

Has a lot of the information on hunting out in Colorado.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

New Mexico. Huge bulls.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

CO - easier to get a tag. Very hard to get a big bull. You can buy a landowner tag later for big $ for a better area.

NM - easier to get a big bull. Very hard to get a tag. NM gives some preference to NR hunters that hire the services of a guide B4 they apply. Or you can buy a landowner tag later for big $.

GH


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Anyone have any recommendations of areas or guide services in New Mexico?


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

QuackerWhacker said:


> New Mexico. Huge bulls.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 That is where I shot the bull in my avitar and photo album. Unit 15 by the Gila


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

hypox said:


> Anyone have any recommendations of areas or guide services in New Mexico?


Give Tuffy a call and talk to him. Good guy, works hard. Has been to the Deer and Turkey show I think.
Has some really nice area's around Pie Town.

http://mangasoutfitters.com/


----------

